# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  إبليس بين الكفر والإيمان

## أمين المكتبة

أنا طرحت عنوان لكتاب أعرف أنه سوف يسير تسائل خطير بداخل انفسنا


إبليس بين الكفر والإيمان



للتحميل إضغط هنا


هل أبليس كافر؟؟

ولو كان كافر فكيف قال لرب العالمين فبعزتك وجلالك

كل هذه التساؤلات تجدون إجابتها في هذا البحث 

أسأل الله التوفيق والسداد

وأن ينال إعجابكم

----------

